# essex cat show



## linz1 (Sep 19, 2008)

hiya anyone going to the essex cat show on the 11th april


----------



## Wendyh (Mar 10, 2009)

Hiya
I am going to the Essex cat show, what cats are you taking i am taking persians.

Wendy


----------



## linz1 (Sep 19, 2008)

cool im taking my maine coon girl


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm at Humberside that day, Essex too far for me anyways, but good luck


----------



## Wendyh (Mar 10, 2009)

Good luck with your maine coon girl, you will probably not be far from my pen as you are semi lH.

Wendy xx


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

nope not going to that one.


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

Were going, taking one of Sellene's kittens  hope to meet you all


----------

